# Maltipoo Grooming?



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone!

Before my Maltipoo comes home, I decided to do a little research on the breed. I have a question on Grooming, first, is this a true website on how to groom your Maltipoo? PetMaltipoo | Maltipoo Information Center |Grooming
What combs/brushes should I use? 
Any recommendations for affordable maltipoo puppy shampoo? 

I am getting my Maltipoo from an animal shelter!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My Sophie is a Maltipoo and she has a very thick almost waterproof coat. It depends on whether your baby will have more of a Poodle or more a Maltese coat. 

I have Chris Christian combs and pin brushes that I use on mine and the comb definitely works better on my maltese mix - you really need to get all the way through the coat and down to the skin to avoid matting. A good facial comb is a must, too. Her face has enough hair for five dogs and it's easy to get lost in it! lol

My Annie, who is a poorly bred Maltese has more of a silky coat and does better with the brush to start off with.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that it will depend on her coat. I've been having my CC's combs and brushes for years now and they are still in great shape, but I know a lot of people really love Madan.

We've tried a lot of shampoos, etc., and now use Tropiclean. You will also want to get a good spray to mist on her coat before you do her daily comb out. You don't want to comb or brush her when she is dry.

I'm sure others will chime in. I'm really bad at grooming and probably shouldn't even be giving any advice! lol 

When will you get her and what is her name?

Do you have pictures you can share? Her shelter pic? What shelter are you getting her from?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

A good quality shampoo like Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 or Pure Paws is best diluted . It goes a long way! So even though I spend more in my dog's shampoo than my own, it isn't really that expensive in the long run. One bottle of shampoo and conditioner will last a long time. 

It's important to use a conditioner too, to help with tangles.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I have three Maltese poodle mixes - all from the same parents but different litters and each has a different coat. Lou has coarse hair like a poodle with a mix of straight and curly hair, Nola has silky, almost straight hair like a Maltese and Dallas has silky but very curly hair. I love my new Chris Christiansen wood pin brush, I always follow up with a comb to get all the tangles/knots out. Like Linda said, it depends on their coat. One thing to note - their puppy coat will be replaced with the adult coat and may be different! Lou's was very silky and straight as a puppy! 

You will need to brush/comb them quite a bit, I usually try to give them a quick run through every other day or so - Dallas and Lou can get very matted, very quickly! Nola almost never has them. Always brush them before bathing! We are experimenting with new shampoos but I've used the tropiclean in between professional grooming for a long time. The folks on here have given me the confidence to try grooming them myself after 6 years of taking them to a groomer.


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

*My Maltipoo's Information*

I haven't decided between the two Maltipoo's (I will decide when I get to the shelter) and the shelter employees and I are working out a time for me to bring the puppy home. I will give you the pictures of both Maltipoo:

This is the link for one of them: (it says adopted, but someone decided not to get him, so he is still available, and I sent in an applications till waiting to hear back!) http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/11233528-st-louis-missouri-maltese-mix

The other puppy's link is here: https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&view=btop&ver=1csrg80ohzm1w#attid%3Datt_14764ea746c0ca93_0.2 

Sorry I couldn't make it so that you could just click on it! Let me know if the links don't work...


----------



## thelittlemaltipoo (Jul 27, 2014)

Should I use a conditioner or a leave-in conditioner? Or Both?


----------

